# WSM not running hot enough



## boblloyd91 (Jan 10, 2017)

So I used my WSM for the first  Time this past weekend. I had some issues with temperature control, first went really hot then quickly cool down when I put a bowl of cold water in the cooker.  I was cooking in  colder weather ( about 30°) and am  wondering if that combined with cold water in the bowl made it harder to keep the temperature up. I was worried because I hear that new Weeber smoky mountains run hot. I think this was  The case at first, but should have let it run without water as it was so cold.  Besides the cold water in the steaming bowl, what else could've made my smoker not go hot enough? The vents were all open by the way.


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

The cold weather will have had an effect on the cooking temperature due to greater heat loss through the sides. Especially in cold weather it is important to make sure that the smoker is out of any wind or breeze or this will exacerbate the problem further.

Cold water will also have added to the problem as it will need more heat to raise it which will not be available to warm the cooking chamber. If you are using a water bath then it would be better in cold weather to fill it with hot water. Alternatively half fill it with sand or remove it altogether. Personally I would use sand under these conditions or remove it completely if it was still too cold.

What were you using for fuel? The best fuel in cold weather is good quality hard briquettes as these burn hotter for longer than charcoal or wood.

If all of the above fail you may need to consider some thermal insulation around the WSM - but usually making sure the WSM is sheltered, and using a hot burning fuel will be sufficient.

Running hot is not usually a problem as, unless you have major seal leaks, you can usually restrict the air flow sufficiently using the top and bottom vents.


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 10, 2017)

Wade said:


> The cold weather will have had an effect on the cooking temperature due to greater heat loss through the sides. Especially in cold weather it is important to make sure that the smoker is out of any wind or breeze or this will exacerbate the problem further.
> 
> Cold water will also have added to the problem as it will need more heat to raise it which will not be available to warm the cooking chamber. If you are using a water bath then it would be better in cold weather to fill it with hot water. Alternatively half fill it with sand or remove it altogether. Personally I would use sand under these conditions or remove it completely if it was still too cold.
> 
> ...



I was using cheap store brand charcoal, which I suspect doesn't stay hot as long. Also when you use sand is there any kind in particular you use? Also if I forego the water bowl altogether do I risk burning my food at all?


----------



## wade (Jan 10, 2017)

The charcoal was probably the main problem. I suggest that you buy some good quality briquettes for your next smoke and use hot water in the water bowl. The water is not really there to add moisture to the cooking chamber but to act as a heat buffer between the coals and the meat to smooth out any heart spikes.

The best sand to use is either the washed kiln dried sand (for use between paving bricks) or play pit sand (used for children's sand pits) as these are pre-washed/cleaned and do not have any musty smells.

When using an even burning fuel like briquettes and you do not keep lifting off the lid off the smoker or opening the door then you will be fine removing the water bowl completely. The main problems can occur when you are using a variable burn fuel (like natural wood) where the temperature can spike and trough as the door is opened to add the new wood and then the additional heat produced when its catches. 

Briquettes and lumpwood or pellets used in my Pro-Q (WSM clone).













ProQ Minion.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 14, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2017)

When using your WSM in cold weather I would use lump charcoal & leave the water pan dry.

You can put foil in it & use it as a drip pan.

If you are using the minnion method you will need to start with at least 1/2 chimney of lit charcoal.

Keep the bottom vents open all the way until you approach your target temp, then start closing them down.

You may also want to add a split of wood occasionally to keep the temp up.

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2017)

What temp were you trying to hit?

What kind of probe were you using in the CC?

Richie


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 10, 2017)

I was trying to hit 225. I was using a basic kitchen meat probe through the thermometer insert, and the temperature was in the 700's for some reason at first. The accuracy of the temperature is something else I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2017)

Get a maverick,or Polder what you spend you will save in meat

Richie


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 10, 2017)

Out of curiosity what are some of the best brands of charcoal to use?


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2017)

I use KBB most times I tried Royal Oak Charcoal once it was very good,I haven't seen it since 

Richie


----------



## boblloyd91 (Jan 10, 2017)

tropics said:


> I use KBB most times I tried Royal Oak Charcoal once it was very good,I haven't seen it since
> 
> Richie


When you say KBB are you referring to the Kingsford Blue Bag?


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2017)

boblloyd91 said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > I use KBB most times I tried Royal Oak Charcoal once it was very good,I haven't seen it since
> ...


Yes sir

Richie


----------



## kevin pitzer (Jan 13, 2017)

Try this...It helped me when I bought mine.  Read it through a few times and understand it.  Practice and learn.

Good Luck

http://www.slapyodaddybbq.com/2014/03/fire-control-and-seasoning-a-new-weber-smokey-mountain-pit/


----------



## gr8day (Jan 17, 2017)

It takes awhile to heat up cold water, I don't use water in the WSM it enables me to cook at the temperatures I want which is 275-350 and use less fuel doing it, replaced the water bowl with a clay saucer for a diffuser, sometimes I remove it cooking on the top grate directly over the coals or use the Weber Hanging Kit to directly over the coals. 

The Hanging Kit is awesome, can easily cook 6 racks in an 18.5













IMG_0430_zpsfooydyjn.jpg



__ gr8day
__ Jan 17, 2017






Best way to smoke Chicken imo.













IMG_0379_zpseuiknouv.jpg



__ gr8day
__ Jan 17, 2017


----------



## gr8day (Jan 17, 2017)

One more  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  













IMG_0637_zpsq6dce98u.jpg



__ gr8day
__ Jan 17, 2017


----------



## martyn c (Jan 18, 2017)

I want a hanging kit, struggling to find one in the UK, any suggestions Gys & Gals ??

Thanks


----------



## soobaerodude (Jan 18, 2017)

Gr8day said:


> It takes awhile to heat up cold water, I don't use water in the WSM it enables me to cook at the temperatures I want which is 275-350 and use less fuel doing it, replaced the water bowl with a clay saucer for a diffuser, sometimes I remove it cooking on the top grate directly over the coals or use the Weber Hanging Kit to directly over the coals.
> 
> The Hanging Kit is awesome, can easily cook 6 racks in an 18.5


Nice!  I just ordered the kit from Target (seems to be one of the few places that still has it in stock on the web).  What are you using for hooks?


----------



## gr8day (Jan 18, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> I want a hanging kit, struggling to find one in the UK, any suggestions Gys & Gals ??
> 
> Thanks


Might try Amazon that is where I ordered mine.


soobaerodude said:


> Nice!  I just ordered the kit from Target (seems to be one of the few places that still has it in stock on the web).  What are you using for hooks?


I order the hooks from Pit Barrel Cooker


----------



## wade (Jan 19, 2017)

That is one of the advantages the Pro-Q smokers have over the WSM. They have the meat hanger built into the lid as standard.













proqrangere_hooks1200_1.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 19, 2017


----------



## martyn c (Jan 19, 2017)

I found one


----------



## martyn c (Jan 19, 2017)

613Ob+lslXL._SL1200_.jpg



__ martyn c
__ Jan 19, 2017






Found one, used and cheap


----------



## wade (Jan 19, 2017)

A good price. Used? I could not see that they were used - but I may have missed that bit.


----------



## martyn c (Jan 19, 2017)

Either or, who care at just 11 quid


----------



## wade (Jan 19, 2017)

The one I saw on that link was £46. Yes the £11 one sounds like a used one.


----------



## martyn c (Jan 21, 2017)

Got it delivered today only to find out it's a new one with a dodgy box, not bad for 11 quid , saved just over 30 quid, well happy here


----------



## daniels (Jan 25, 2017)

Get this book: 
Follow it to the letter on building a fire in a WSM (and everything else it covers!).

You should not have any problems.

I have used this book for a few years now and it's wonderful.  I haven't had any issues with it nor my WSM.  I use Royal Oak charcoal.


----------



## rogerwilco (Jan 25, 2017)

soobaerodude said:


> Nice!  I just ordered the kit from Target (seems to be one of the few places that still has it in stock on the web).  What are you using for hooks?


 Suitable hooks can easily be made from inexpensive metal skewers, bent into an "S" shape.


----------



## gr8day (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes that will work but I would also put a twist in the bend as well so when cooking meats they will line up front to back and not side to side. SS hooks from PBC (8) were $25 shipped and they will last a lifetime.


----------

